# Bob McFadden and Dor - Songs Our Mummy Taught Us (1959)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Bob McFadden and Dor - Songs Our Mummy Taught Us (1959)*
*Novelty*

Bob McFadden was a voice actor who worked mainly in animated cartoons in the 60’s. He was the voice of Milton the Monster, Cool McCool, and Snarf of the Thundercats … I don’t remember any of those, but I do remember him as the voice Franken Berry. 

For this album, McFadden created a mummy character featured in several songs. He impersonates Karloff, Lugosi, and beatniks. He lampoons the Tin Pan Alley standard “Sheik of Araby” with “The Shriek of Agony”, and features several other “cha cha” songs. He also performs some rock-and-roll standards using his mummy voice. Only about half of the songs are Halloween-related … and even the Halloween-ish ones don’t really grab me. This is supposed to be a novelty album, but the lyrics are not particularly witty. Let’s face it, there isn’t anything witty about performing “Hound Dog” using a mummy voice you introduced earlier in the album. And the “Bingo” and “Beverly Hills Telephone Directory” songs just don’t make a lick of sense to me.

If you haven’t heard this album yet, I wouldn’t knock myself out trying to get a hold of it. You might be disappointed at the lack of Halloween-ish-ness, confused by the references to “Kookie Kookie Lend Me Your Comb” and beatniks, or just bored by all the cha-chas. It is mildly amusing at best, and a waste of time at worst.

If you're still curious, check Halloweiner's blog http://davesworld56.blogspot.com/2007/05/jason-shared-this-one-at-scar-stuff.html


----------

